
Intel says 8th-gen Coffee Lake chips will get 30% performance boost - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2017/05/intel-coffee-lake-performance/
======
existentialenso
Though there are some major footnotes attached... At least this is a more
appealing upgrade than Kaby Lake. Obviously, we're at a point where continuing
to chase smaller silicon transistors is merely delaying the inevitable. We
need to be looking at new ways to innovate.

